# Fireworks in MA?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok so I am guessing that all fireworks are illegal in MA without some licensing (actually I know this as much is the same for our explosives license).

That being said how many of you actually arrest individuals for fireworks?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

you have to possess with intent to sell for it to be arrestable

I had a knucklehead once from New Hampshire at a carnival selling sparklers to little kids. He was a sidewalk lawyer who knew all the laws. It's the only time anyone ever pissed me off enough to lock him up for this.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

94c said:


> you have to possess with intent to sell for it to be arrestable
> 
> I had a knucklehead once from New Hampshire at a carnival selling sparklers to little kids. He was a sidewalk lawyer who knew all the laws. It's the only time anyone ever pissed me off enough to lock him up for this.


Agreed....possession alone isn't arrestable.....we can only confiscate the fireworks and then take them home and light them off with our own family and friends - LOL :fire:


----------



## chibby (Nov 20, 2003)

Firework really shouldn't be illegal. Too many people in the past were too lazy or stupid to supervise their kids and let them run around blowing off their fingers. So the legislature had to make it illegal and ruin it for the majority of responsible citizens. Same story as everthing else. The few ruin it for the many.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

What about M80s and Blockbusters. I spoke to a trooper from the EOD and he said it was a felony to possess those, considered explosives.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

j809 said:


> What about M80s and Blockbusters. I spoke to a trooper from the EOD and he said it was a felony to possess those, considered explosives.


M-80's are considered fireworks


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> Ok so I am guessing that all fireworks are illegal in MA without some licensing (actually I know this as much is the same for our explosives license).
> 
> That being said how many of you actually arrest individuals for fireworks?


I'm a bit curious as well so let's change the question a bit.
how many of you cit for this.


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

SOT
Does this post mean the party is at your house?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

dfc2502 said:


> SOT
> Does this post mean the party is at your house?


Actually I'm sitting at the beach up in Maine. And there are quite a few parties going on up here!!!!!!
There are ton's of legal sparklers and many tons of illegal fireworks all over. Last night on the beach was almost as good as a ligit' fireworks display.:fire:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There are really two issues now with regards to fireworks....
1. What the state does
2. What the Fed's do.

A lot of the bigger fireworks are illegal by ATF standards:

62. Are certain fireworks subject to Federal storage regulations?

Yes. All special or display fireworks which are defined by the Department of Transportation (DOT) as Class B explosives in 49 CFR 173.88(d) are considered to be low explosives and must be stored in type 4 storage facilities.
This Class includes all fireworks which are designed to produce an audible effect and contain a pyrotechnic charge in excess of two grains.
Items such as cherry bombs, silver salutes, and M-80's are illegal fireworks banned from interstate commerce. (Exception-use by Government Agencies)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The best kept "secret" in explosives

http://www.tannerite.com/


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

copcop said:


> Agreed....possession alone isn't arrestable.....we can only confiscate the fireworks and then take them home and light them off with our own family and friends - LOL :fire:


Exactly, anyways, do you really want to arrest someone for lighting off fireworks? My policy is, let them have there fun, if someone complains then go tell them to knock it off, other then that, happy fourth to all!


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

You mean you don't turn them back in to your department to be (cough,cough) destroyed or disposed of properly? I can't believe that!:flipoff:



copcop said:


> Agreed....possession alone isn't arrestable.....we can only confiscate the fireworks and then take them home and light them off with our own family and friends - LOL :fire:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Summery of the Mass. Firworks law: http://www.mass.gov/dfs/news_events/press/fireworks/lawenforcement.pdf

Mass. has adopted this law pertaing to fireworks: http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/PDF/modelfireworks.pdf


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

HPD104 said:


> Exactly, anyways, do you really want to arrest someone for lighting off fireworks? My policy is, let them have there fun, if someone complains then go tell them to knock it off, other then that, happy fourth to all!


Exactly! Thats whats what I was about to type. Who cares let the people have a good time, if its a week night and kinda late, I tell them people gotta get up in the morning and to go work, so go inside and have a nice night. Except one time I was responding to a call and when I was driving by a gangster teen around 16 whipped a sparkler at the car infront of me, and man did he a get a lecture!But other wise I dont take to much action when it comes to fireworks or sparklers.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> A lot of the bigger fireworks are illegal by ATF standards:
> 
> 62. Are certain fireworks subject to Federal storage regulations?
> 
> ...


You'll know when it is a class B firework. I have held some hollowed shells and it was as big as my forearm. The run of a mill ones are class C fireworks.

As far as the M-80's, they aren't legitimately made by fireworks companies (so I have been instructed) but I don't remember if they are classified as Class C or a low explosive.


----------

